# What do attract you to a song?



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

What do attract you to a song?

Lyrics
Harmonies
Solos
Other

(Lyrics do a lot for me.)


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

the music and the vibe it gives off


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Drums!!!!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Hot chicks on the cover art! 

Since that wasn't an option I picked lyrics.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Hot chicks will always do?


----------



## Jalouis (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m always attracted to the melody. That’s why I always hated metal and hard rock. But, at LT, I discovered many of these songs had fantastic lyrics and I enjoyed them a lot. For example, I really like Arcana’s songs. sonnerie telephone: Sonnerie Telephone


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Surprise.

Texture, tambre, rhythm, mood, lyrics, pulse, groove, harmony.

My taste in music is always shifting. Music gets boring quickly. I am always looking for something new to hear. I love being surprised by music. When I find a new earworm I play it out until it's no longer interesting. The best of the music I can return to and still be enamored.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

The beat is always what grabs me first....then the energy/voice behind the song. I am in a minority on this board as far as I can tell in that I am rooted in 90s hip hop...."boom bap sh*t" as they say so for me...it's how does the emcee sound on the track....is the beat something with some weight behind it or a good sample flip...preferably a combination of both. What is the energy like behind the track?


----------

